# [PS3] Spazio su hard disk esaurito.



## bmb (18 Settembre 2012)

Mi serve una mano, figliuoli. Mi serve un hard disk esterno? Come faccio il backup?


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (18 Settembre 2012)

Hai provato a cancellare le installazioni dei giochi a cui non giochi più? Credo che così recupereresti molto spazio.
Non i salvataggi eh ... le installazioni.


----------



## Degenerate X (18 Settembre 2012)

Dai cancella roba, che ti frega...


----------



## bmb (18 Settembre 2012)

Perchè l'hard disk esterno ce l'avrei. Dite che non conviene sostituire l'HHD?


----------



## Nick (18 Settembre 2012)

Fai un backup su un hard disk esterno e metti un HD da 750GB così non avrai più preoccupazioni.


----------



## bmb (18 Settembre 2012)

E' va bene. Ma un HD da 750GB lo pago un occhio


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Settembre 2012)

ma noooooo ... vedrai che il 90% di quello che c'è dentro sono giochi vecchissimi e blocchi occupati da *******.. anche a me è successo e avevo un casino di replay / partite salvate da anni ...


----------



## bmb (24 Settembre 2012)

Compari, ma se cancello i dati di un gioco che non utilizzerò più, spariscono anche i trofei?


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (24 Settembre 2012)

No


----------

